# Tucker plays with cat toys (LOTS)



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

He thinks they are fantabulous.




























































































***MORE***


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

**MORE**


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

*DONE*


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

what a little cutie!
but dont you KNOW?? useing a flirt pole will cause aggression in dogs!
lol (sarcasm)


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg those eyes! I bet he does a killer puppy dog eyes look lol :tongue: What breed is he?


----------

